# So who's going to fight for the interim LHW title?



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

So Shogun could be out for almost a year. So who's fighting for the interim belt? I think Machida vs Evans II are the guys who deserve it, but is that what the UFC will do? Evans is supposed to get the next shot, so he's in. Who do you think he will fight or should fight: Rampage again, Machida again, Couture, or Anderson Silva?


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> So Shogun could be out for almost a year. So who's fighting for the interim belt? I think Machida vs Evans II are the guys who deserve it, but is that what the UFC will do? Evans is supposed to get the next shot, so he's in. Who do you think he will fight or should fight: Rampage again, Machida again, Couture, or Anderson Silva?


Chuck after he beats Franklin


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> Chuck after he beats Franklin


quoted for goddamn truth


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Machida needs to pick up a "W" before he would get a shot at any interim title (which obviously has not yet been announced). 

It's ironic that Machida will get Quinton next; if Quinton wins, he'll be re-matched with Rashad for a shot at the interim belt?!?





rockybalboa25 said:


> So Shogun could be out for almost a year. So who's fighting for the interim belt? I think Machida vs Evans II are the guys who deserve it, but is that what the UFC will do? Evans is supposed to get the next shot, so he's in. Who do you think he will fight or should fight: Rampage again, Machida again, Couture, or Anderson Silva?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> Chuck after he beats Franklin


It's late. You must be dreaming still...


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I think he was kidding. At least I hope he was. 



xeberus said:


> quoted for goddamn truth


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

We dont even really know what exactly the injury to Shogun is BUT if there was to be an interim belt I would personally like to see Rashad (it has to be him against someone since he was basically guaranteed a shot) against Anderson. IMO I think the UFC rushes rematches and trilogies way too quickly and they dont really give alot of time for both guys to improve so even though I think Rashad is more than capable of taking Machida out I'm not really that interested in a potential Machida/Shogun rubber match this soon if Lyoto were to beat Rashad. I just wanna see Anderson fight at 205 period, any top 5 or 6 205'er is a better and more exciting fight for Anderson than any 185 fight imo and an Anderson-Shogun fight would be huge.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> It's late. You must be dreaming still...


Hey rich is my boy.... Ice just beat him out in my book. If it was anyone else..


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Lil Nog would get destroyed (which would very fair for Rashad). Machida needs two wins atleast. Same with Chuck.

If you'd really see a fight make it Rashad VS A Silva.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Hey rich is my boy.... Ice just beat him out in my book. If it was anyone else..


We'll see. I honestly don't see how Rich could lose this one... unless he gets caught (a la Vitor back of head strike). I like Chuck, but I gotta give him a punchers chance in this fight. He's outclassed everywhere else.



MrObjective said:


> Lil Nog would get destroyed (which would very fair for Rashad). Machida needs two wins atleast. Same with Chuck.
> 
> If you'd really see a fight make it Rashad VS A Silva.


Uhg. Rashad couldn't stand or go to the ground with A. Silva.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Jon Jones :thumb02: Definitely NOT Machida. He needs a few more wins to even be considered. The division is a little screwy right now with deserving fighters. As of right now, who holds the most consecutive wins at LHW? I'm sure of Chuck completely dominates Rich he could possibly be considered even though I don't think he deserves it. No one really pops to mind tbh.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's why it can be Liddell... Machida and Rampage are coming off of losses, Jone Jones probably wont fight Rashad, Forrest only has a one win streak, other people who have strung together more than one win don't have the big name recognition (for example lil nog, or bader). Therefore, if Chuck wins, and they are looking for an opponent, he may be gifted the title shot.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Easy decision! Give Lyoto his belt back.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> We'll see. I honestly don't see how Rich could lose this one.


well a babe i think chuck is gonna take im down for the rounds, and then maybe chuck will catch em.


But rich is awesome, I wish him a huge career ahead of liddell


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

How crazy would that be if Chuck came back and KO'd Franklin and Shogun. I can't even imagine..


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> How crazy would that be if Chuck came back and KO'd Franklin and Shogun. I can't even imagine..




As friggin awesome as that would be, I just can't see it happening anymore. I am a huge Chuck fan, but even I think his reign near the top is over. Not saying that he's washed up, as I still think there are some good fights left for him, I just don't think he can compete at the highest levels as he once did. He'll always be one hell of a fighter, but I think the top tier has slowly passed him by. It's a natural thing, and by no means should Chuck feel bad about it, the dude had a great run, and again I still think there's some fight left in him. 

I'd love to see him beat Rich (even though I still hate either fighter actually losing) but even with beating Rich, who does he face after that? It would be ineteresting to him fight fight Lyoto, that would be an interesting fight IMHO.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

If there is to be an 'interim' fight, it has to be a LHW coming off two wins for Rashad.

That rules out Lyoto, Rampage, Franklin and Chuck.

Only guy that is not commited to a fight is Lil Nog, and a likely easy, boring win with what Lil Nog showed last fight for Rashad. 

Bones or Silva would scratch their upcoming fights. But for interim title, Bones or Silva would make it a incredibly more entertaining fight and a sure-fire #1 headliner PPV.

Lil Nog
Bones Jones
Anderson Silva


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Easy decision! Give Lyoto his belt back.


You wanna see Lyoto get KTFO by Shogun again? I personally have no interest in seeing Shogun vs Machida III anytime soon, would rather see Lesnar vs Mir III than that.

Rashad vs Forrest II TBH. Forrest won the first 2 rounds against Rashad before getting sloppy and not defending the G+P, so he'll want to avenge that loss, and Rashad deserves to be next in line. It'd be a big fight with good potential for hype, and if Forrest was to somehow pull out the win they could make huge bucks with a Shogun vs Forrest II fight. I'd much rather see that than Rashad vs Lyoto again.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Surprised nobody is saying Couture. After he smashes Tony he'll be on a 3 fight win streak....


There ya go. Couture vs Liddell 4 for the title :sarcastic05:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think its to early to start thinking about an Intrim belt for the LHW division, they should give Shogun at least a year to defend his title before tehy atrt to think about that. besides this could be a real good chance define if some current number 1 condenders can hang with the new school in this division, I know its hard on Rash not getting his title shot but this is the perfect time to bring the likes of Jon Jones, Ryan Bader and Little Nog into the big picture by giving them guys like Rash and Machida who are in the title picture, Phil Davis is another who just come to mind.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Yep,Couture vs Evans for the interim probably.

If Shogun is out for a year though.....

Rampage v Machida vs winner of Rashad v Couture?

Or maybe A. Silva will move up?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Couture's fighting Toney. They're not going to postpone that fight to put Randy in against Rashad. The contract's been signed, and it's not happening until August, that's too long to keep Rashad waiting on a fight. If Forrest's shoulder is close to recovery he's the perfect guy to step up. Forrest vs Rashad II would sell PPV's, Rashad took Forrest's title so Forrest'll want revenge and he won his last fight. Makes sense to me, that's if an Interim title fight is actually needed.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Couture's fighting Toney. They're not going to postpone that fight to put Randy in against Rashad. The contract's been signed, and it's not happening until August, that's too long to keep Rashad waiting on a fight. If Forrest's shoulder is close to recovery he's the perfect guy to step up. Forrest vs Rashad II would sell PPV's, Rashad took Forrest's title so Forrest'll want revenge and he won his last fight. Makes sense to me, that's if an Interim title fight is actually needed.


Everyone is tied up in a fight right now except Bader I think. I was obviously joking about Couture and Liddell. Forrest lost back to back fights and then beat Tito "cracked skull" Ortiz. If he had fought Nog and won he would have been a great name for a possible interim-titleshot contender. But right now there's no way in hell.

There's really nobody in line for a title shot right now but Evans and the best candidates behind him are Couture, Bader and Jones, sadly.

So Evans vs one of those 3 is your only option and of them Bader is the only one not lined up for a fight.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Think you're forgetting the marketing potential of that fight, there is no way in hell Bader is going to be main eventing a PPV anytime soon. Sure he won TUF, but he's not got anything near the popularity to main event a PPV, or to get a title shot. Forrest might be 1-2 in his last 3, but he sells massive amounts of PPV's, has previous against Rashad and would put on a good show.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If there is one thing in the ufc I hate , it's interim belts. The whole concept belongs with jim mcmahon and don king. Either you are the champion or you aren't. That said, If you have to have one, give Jason Brilz a shot at it.

This whole thing could cause some serious chaos in the division. Remember last time shogun came back from knee injuries? To be generous, he sucked. He'll probably lose his next fight who ever it's against.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't see why an interim belt is necessary. The Interim HW belt is a joke, they could have had the same fight without that belt and it wouldn't have made a difference. Shogun/Rashad was rumoured to take place in February anyway. After that the belt would most likely be on the line again in late summer/early fall 2011. That means only one title fight is lost since Shogun will be ready until then. If they're really having an interim belt now I demand a WW interim belt for time GSP is on TUF.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I actually dont mind seeing couture fight for the interim. he'll lose to rashad thats for sure, but the hype/promos will be awesome.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

vilify said:


> I actually dont mind seeing couture fight for the interim. he'll lose to rashad thats for sure, but the hype/promos will be awesome.


you and Oldfan gonna go make out now? :wink03:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

There really isn't a reason to have an interim title. Shogun is coming back it isn't like with Brock and Randy where they didn't know when or if they would fight again.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Too long to wait for a title shot. Very simple here, strip the belt from Shogun and have a fight for it, Shogun gets an immidiate title shot after he recovers to get his Belt back. No need for a stupid interim belt, or any other overcomplicated crap. Simply crown a new LHW champ, and give Shogun an immidiate rematch after recovery.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

ptw said:


> Too long to wait for a title shot. Very simple here, strip the belt from Shogun and have a fight for it, Shogun gets an immidiate title shot after he recovers to get his Belt back. No need for a stupid interim belt, or any other overcomplicated crap. Simply crown a new LHW champ, and give Shogun an immidiate rematch after recovery.


A champion can't just be stripped of his his belt. Especially if he's injured. There are contractual conditions that make it impossible for the UFC to just strip someone of his belt. Randy wasn't even with the UFC anymore and they couldn't take the belt from him.


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

Shogun can take as long as he wants off, even if he takes a decade off he would still defend his belt more often then GSP.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Its crazy because you can't not have a LHW title fight for a year and a half but at the same time we are technically looking a 2 possible interim fights before shogun comes back, cause he has to heal and then train. So we might be looking at 18 months. That is easily 2 title fights. We shall see but I like Rashad waiting for a legit contender and then facing them. Either the winner of Machida and Page or Randy only cause of his wins. But the only thing I am scared of and DO NOT WANT TO SEE is Chuck vs Randy 4, God help us if this happens again because of the situation.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

forrest should get the shot or little nog. if not then couture is the next guy, but barely. Who would have thought an injury could leave such a huge question mark as to who should fight next. The top five guys right now are:shogun,rashad,machida,rampage,forrest, the only guy that makes since would be forrest, but that would be a rematch if he fought rashad. I'm not sold on couture and his "winning" streak.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I think it would make sense with an interim belt in this case. Shogun was in terrible shape the last time he returned after a knee injury. His return fight might be pretty disappointing, so better not put the whole division on hold in anticipation for it.


Hammerlock2.0 said:


> A champion can't just be stripped of his his belt. Especially if he's injured. There are contractual conditions that make it impossible for the UFC to just strip someone of his belt. Randy wasn't even with the UFC anymore and they couldn't take the belt from him.


It was the other way around with Couture. The UFC refused to strip him because the contract stated that he couldn't leave the UFC and fight elsewhere as long as he was the champion.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> I think it would make sense with an interim belt in this case. Shogun was in terrible shape the last time he returned after a knee injury. His return fight might be pretty disappointing, so better not put the whole division on hold in anticipation for it.
> It was the other way around with Couture. The UFC refused to strip him because the contract stated that he couldn't leave the UFC and fight elsewhere as long as he was the champion.


I guess I mixed that up... but they can't legally strip a champion of his title, can they?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> *You wanna see Lyoto get KTFO by Shogun again?* I personally have no interest in seeing Shogun vs Machida III anytime soon, would rather see Lesnar vs Mir III than that.
> 
> Rashad vs Forrest II TBH. Forrest won the first 2 rounds against Rashad before getting sloppy and not defending the G+P, so he'll want to avenge that loss, and Rashad deserves to be next in line. It'd be a big fight with good potential for hype, and if Forrest was to somehow pull out the win they could make huge bucks with a Shogun vs Forrest II fight. I'd much rather see that than Rashad vs Lyoto again.


Thats just a dumb comment Danm.. dunno why you feel the need to write this.

Why do you think Forrest deserves to be fighting for the interim belt more then Lyoto?? Lyoto destroyed the guy who is now scheduled to fight for the belt (rightly). Forrest lost to this guy by TKO. How can you justify this other then marketing, wich would not bring the same numbers Forrest brought before?? Plus Forrest got barely through Tito Ortiz with a Split decision win.
Forrest is not a contender by any means! Lil Nog is ahead of him even Couture, Jones.. 

If you would seriously be interested to see the best two guys fight each other for the belt, you have to make Lyoto vs. Rashad! Lyoto get's at least one more fight before he would fight Rashad for the interim belt so..


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

The Machida comment was made in jest. Thought that was obvious...

Why would I prefer to see Forrest fight Rashad? It's pretty simple really, I love Forrest Griffin, and would love to see him get the chance to avenge the loss to Rashad. He won the first 2 rounds against Rashad before getting sloppy. I'd hope he's learnt from that, and would be able to correct the mistakes and take the win. Forrest has a win over the current champion also, no matter what condition Shogun was in, Forrest still beat him convincingly, so that's something else the UFC could hype if Forrest did get past Rashad. I'd just find that fight way more interesting than Rashad vs Lyoto or Couture. Jones would be good, but the UFC wouldn't chuck him in with Rashad, and they train together, so that aint happening. 

AFAIC Lyoto Machida is on a 2 fight losing streak, so to get a shot at an Interim belt he'd have to win a fight first and I think ATM would be less deserving of a shot than Forrest, who at least won his last fight. This whole argument is pointless anyway though, as Shogun's only going to be out until October, so there's no need for an Interim belt.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> The Machida comment was made in jest. Thought that was obvious...
> 
> Why would I prefer to see Forrest fight Rashad? It's pretty simple really, I love Forrest Griffin, and would love to see him get the chance to avenge the loss to Rashad. He won the first 2 rounds against Rashad before getting sloppy. I'd hope he's learnt from that, and would be able to correct the mistakes and take the win. Forrest has a win over the current champion also, no matter what condition Shogun was in, Forrest still beat him convincingly, so that's something else the UFC could hype if Forrest did get past Rashad. I'd just find that fight way more interesting than Rashad vs Lyoto or Couture. Jones would be good, but the UFC wouldn't chuck him in with Rashad, and they train together, so that aint happening.
> 
> AFAIC Lyoto Machida is on a 2 fight losing streak, so to get a shot at an Interim belt he'd have to win a fight first and I think ATM would be less deserving of a shot than Forrest, who at least won his last fight. This whole argument is pointless anyway though, as Shogun's only going to be out until October, so there's no need for an Interim belt.


Didn't came off that way for me, I apologize. 

Your reason is pointless. Just because you would like to see Forrest in there doesn't mean he deserves it. Forrest is by far one of the few least deserving fighters right now. He did nothing in his last couple of fights. 

But with your second paragraph I can see why you are against the best fighting the best. So this debate is really pointless like you said.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

That's alright mate. Sarcasm's not always easy to pick up when written down.

Deserving it is an interesting point, as I don't really think there's much between him and Machida in terms of deserving the shot. As far as I'm concerned Machida is 0-2 in his last 2, with Forrest 1-1. We're always going to disagree though TBH, as you're a Lyoto fanboy and I'm a Forrest fanboy. Agree to disagree?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Yea let's forget this deabte, it get's us nowhere.

Let's just hope Shogun comes back and is able to defend his belt early next year or even this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Rampage vs Lyoto, then winner vs Rashad, then winner vs Shogun.

It should be in their contracts to have to defend the belt every 6 months, barring injury.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Why does Bones get no love in this theoretical title bout? He would most likely trash half the guys everyone keeps mentioning. Realistically there will probably NOT be an interim title though, shame on you all for wanting more juggling contests with a belt that already changes hands every bout.:confused03:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

It's because Dana said that Jon Jones will not fight for the belt in the next year!


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> It's because Dana said that Jon Jones will not fight for the belt in the next year!


Damn seriously? Why would he deny him a shot at the belt for that long of a time period? Hell, he could have three or four more fights in a years time. Who are they gonna feed to him?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

evilappendix said:


> Damn seriously? Why would he deny him a shot at the belt for that long of a time period? Hell, he could have three or four more fights in a years time. Who are they gonna feed to him?


He wants to build him up very very slowly.. I know it sucks, but he will feed him the same category he is fighting next I guess for at least 2 more fights.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmm, interesting. I'm not even sure how to feel about this. On the one hand, Rashad will have an easier time regaining the title, on the other hand he may not because he MIGHT be matched up with flippin' Machida. I know Machida's just lost, but you never know with Dana White, seriously. 

If i'm honest with myself, I would rather Rashad fought Shogun than Machida for the title as he presents a few more problems for Shogun than he does for Machida. Hopefully he doesn't fight Machida though. Maybe it will be Forrest again which I wouldn't mind as their last encounter was very entertaining. Lil Nog is a possibility but like others have said, easy win for Rashad.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> Chuck after he beats Franklin


Got that mixed, think you mean Rich after he retires Chuck. 

How lulz would it be if it was Rich vs Anderson for the LHW title?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Got that mixed, think you mean Rich after he retires Chuck.
> 
> How lulz would it be if it was Rich vs Anderson for the LHW title?


now that will never happen


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

The only guy worth it...ANDERSON SILVA 

After he gets through Chael Sonnen he fights Rashad for the title shot

Rashad didn't deserve it in the first place so it would be fun watching Anderson walk all over him


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

evilappendix said:


> Damn seriously? Why would he deny him a shot at the belt for that long of a time period? Hell, he could have three or four more fights in a years time. Who are they gonna feed to him?


You make it seem like its guarenteed he'd win all those fights. Nothing is certain, he still has to fight guys like Machida,Thiago Silva,Griffin,Ortiz,Bader even before he gets a title shot


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

ptw said:


> Too long to wait for a title shot. Very simple here, strip the belt from Shogun and have a fight for it, Shogun gets an immidiate title shot after he recovers to get his Belt back. No need for a stupid interim belt, or any other overcomplicated crap. Simply crown a new LHW champ, and give Shogun an immidiate rematch after recovery.


This is what I think. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Sousa said:


> The only guy worth it...ANDERSON SILVA
> 
> After he gets through Chael Sonnen he fights Rashad for the title shot
> 
> Rashad didn't deserve it in the first place so it would be fun watching Anderson walk all over him


I wouldn't say Rashad doesn't deserve the title shot, especially after beating Thiago Silva and Rampage (he probably lost/tied one round in those two fights), he ate Thiago's ridiculous jab a few times showing an incredible chin and threw him around for two rounds, he beat Rampage in GSP fashion and a promise from Dana White for the title. 

But hellz ya Anderson Silva VS Rashad Evans - it'd be about time, probably the worst possible match-up for Anderson though, still NO ONE deserves a shot at LHW more than Anderson, and I want to see 5 rounds for an interim belt.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The last fight I wanna see is A.Silva vs Rashad. Rashad would just implement it poke and run tactics. I want to see Silva vs Rampage out of all of them.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

A few things:

1. Jones should get a title shot after 2-3 more fights, but I definitely see him getting the strap once Dana allows him a shot at it.

2. The only person that actaully deserves a title shot other than Rashad is.. well, no one. There's not a single person in the divison that deserves a title shot other than Rashad right now, so no matter who they pick (Forrest, Machida, Randy, whatever) they won't deserve it, so it doesn't really matter to me who fights Rashad.

3. They need to sign Christina Applegate to the UFC, she'd wreck Rashad's shit.


----------



## ScouseMMAfan (Jan 7, 2010)

Anderson would kill Rashad.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> I wouldn't say Rashad doesn't deserve the title shot, especially after beating Thiago Silva and Rampage (he probably lost/tied one round in those two fights), he ate Thiago's ridiculous jab a few times showing an incredible chin and threw him around for two rounds, he beat Rampage in GSP fashion and a promise from Dana White for the title.
> 
> But hellz ya Anderson Silva VS Rashad Evans - it'd be about time, probably the worst possible match-up for Anderson though, still NO ONE deserves a shot at LHW more than Anderson, and I want to see 5 rounds for an interim belt.


Anderson doesn't deserve a shot at the LHW title at all. But aside from that, Evans could be a good match up for him. Theres not a single LHW faster than Evans and if he can ground Silva, we could see him grind Silva to his first UFC loss. Would be huge for Evans' career.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Anderson doesn't deserve a shot at the LHW title at all. But aside from that, Evans could be a good match up for him. Theres not a single LHW faster than Evans and if he can ground Silva, we could see him grind Silva to his first UFC loss. Would be huge for Evans' career.


Anderson has dominated the UFC for a longer period than any fighter in history, he deserves whatever the hell he wants. I wasn't crying about the Maia fight.

Rashad taking down and mounting an assault on Silva on the ground, not likely. 

Even at 35/36, Anderson would has the edge in footwork, speed, striking, size, ground game on top or bottom and chin. There's no doubt Rashad would be all about takedowns till he gets worn out. Anderson would control super-Rashad as well as Lyoto did against pretty damn good-Rashad.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> Rashad taking down and mounting an assault on Silva on the ground, not likely.
> 
> Even at 35/36, Anderson would has the edge in footwork, speed, striking, size, ground game on top or bottom and chin. There's no doubt Rashad would be all about takedowns till he gets worn out. Anderson control super-Rashad as well as Lyoto did against pretty good-Rashad.


Mounting an assault, not likely. He won't have any fight threatening GnP, but he'll work enough to keep it on the floor for at least a few minutes. He should be able to steal a few of the rounds. At this point I question Anderson's ability to finish a fighter who isn't going to foolishly and sloppy stand infront of him. Rashad is going to keep moving and try to avoid as much as he can and shoot for the TD. Hes going to make Silva work harder than he has in his past 5 fights.


----------



## chinwaggler (Jun 7, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Easy decision! Give Lyoto his belt back.


Is this a joke what reasoning is there behind this???

I reckon Silva should be given a shot so he can further cement his legacy. If he fights to his potential he could rise to greater heights.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> A few things:
> 
> 1. Jones should get a title shot after 2-3 more fights, but I definitely see him getting the strap once Dana allows him a shot at it.
> 
> ...


I think Silva is the best figher to fight Rashad. I think Machida's run through the division and defense earns him the nod just because no one else's record is good enough. I completely don't understand the Applegate comment. Am I missing something?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

He can move up and win or down and win. Dana White knows this. And Anderson's most dominant displays have been at 205.

He's old though, Jon Jones will stop the merry-go-round eventually, clean out the division. Phil Davis and Bader come in to the picture too. 

After that, MW becomes a great division guys like Machida moving down, Vitor, uh, Shields?, Rory Mcdonald?, Ace?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think Silva is the best figher to fight Rashad. I think Machida's run through the division and defense earns him the nod just because no one else's record is good enough. I completely don't understand the Applegate comment. Am I missing something?


Anderson's only ranked win at LHW is Forrest. A good win, but not nearly enough for a title shot. Machida just lost his title, there's absoltuely no way he deserves a title shot right now. He got knocked out in the first round.

If he had a win or two after he lost to Shogun, then most definitely.

Right now, there's no one that has multiple quality wins that deserve a shot. Forrest lost twice in a row then beat Tito, Randy has 2 wins, but if you wanted to go based only on wins and how they won, Jones is way more in line than Randy for a title shot.

Anderson and Machida both do not deserve a shot at the title right now.

Also, Applegate is just awesome, so I tossed her name in the mix, it's nothing to really look into.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Think you're forgetting the marketing potential of that fight, there is no way in hell Bader is going to be main eventing a PPV anytime soon. Sure he won TUF, but he's not got anything near the popularity to main event a PPV, or to get a title shot. Forrest might be 1-2 in his last 3, but he sells massive amounts of PPV's, has previous against Rashad and would put on a good show.


Ortiz - Griffin: 375,000 buys
Rampage - Evans: 920,000 buys

-_-


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Evans doesnt even sell many PPVs, It was mostly Rampage in this one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ptw said:


> Too long to wait for a title shot. Very simple here, strip the belt from Shogun and have a fight for it, Shogun gets an immidiate title shot after he recovers to get his Belt back. No need for a stupid interim belt, or any other overcomplicated crap. Simply crown a new LHW champ, and give Shogun an immidiate rematch after recovery.


This is literally the same concept as having an interim champ. They crown the interim champ, and then the interim champ fights the actual champ as soon as he gets back. You are saying the same thing. There will be a "champ" in the interim, and then he has to fight the "old champ" upon returning.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

Anderson Silva, anybody???

No other name really comes to mind first other than the SPIDER.:thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Anderson has 1 ranked fight at LHW, he doesn't deserve a shot anymore than Jones does.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Michael Carson said:


> Anderson has 1 ranked fight at LHW, he doesn't deserve a shot anymore than Jones does.




Silva's due for a real fight for a LONG time now, it's about how a guy dominates, and has dominated the sport longest win streak all #1 contenders at MW, longest title defense streak in UFC history. Has shown best I don't want to watch him as an old guy, FINALLY getting an opportunity at 35 years old?

***
And BJ Penn deserved two?

And what about Belfort, he would of had zero ranked opponents at MW 185. Were you opposed to that fight when it was announced. How about Diego Sanchez getting a shot at LW when there were clear cut #1 undefeated contenders after a 1 split decision against middle of the pack top 10, were you thinking nooo then.

I'll take the win streak and dominance, exhibition of his ability to dominate like none other has at 205.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Anderson has beaten no one of note at LHW- don't give me "He beat Griffin!" 

He should fight at least a match vs. top tier talent before being given a sniff at the title.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Zenhalo said:


> Anderson has beaten no one of note at LHW- don't give me "He beat Griffin!"
> 
> He should fight at least a match vs. top tier talent before being given a sniff at the title.


Why not Griffin. Since Griffin beat Shogun almost 3 years ago, he has never fallen out of the top 10. I also remember him winning the UFC LHW champion. Griffin may not be top 5, but he's definitely top 10.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> Silva's due for a real fight for a LONG time now, it's about how a guy dominates, and has dominated the sport longest win streak all #1 contenders at MW, longest title defense streak in UFC history. Has shown best I don't want to watch him as an old guy, FINALLY getting an opportunity at 35 years old?
> 
> ***
> And BJ Penn deserved two?
> ...


Uhh, where in my post did you see me say BJ deserved a title shot at GSP or that Vitor deserved a title shot? They didn't, and neither does Anderson Silva at 205.

Anderson has 1 fight at 205 against a ranked opponent, he doesn't deserve a title shot the same way Vitor doesn't deserve a title shot, the same way BJ never deserved a title shot against GSP.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Uhh, where in my post did you see me say BJ deserved a title shot at GSP or that Vitor deserved a title shot? They didn't, and neither does Anderson Silva at 205.
> 
> Anderson has 1 fight at 205 against a ranked opponent, he doesn't deserve a title shot the same way Vitor doesn't deserve a title shot, the same way BJ never deserved a title shot against GSP.


At this time, I think Anderson is deserving of a title shot at LHW. He has proved that he can take people at that weight class, and he is also undefeated in the UFC regardless of how good or bad his performances were.

At this point, there is no one in the LHW division who deserves it, that is why even Anderson's name even comes up. I mean, who you going to put in there? Couture? All the top competition are basically coming off losses expect for Rashad. Unless you want to throw Jon "Bones" Jones in the mix.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Shogun's hurt? didnt know. Rashad vs. Machida II/ Rashad vs Forrest/Rogerio. good fights, but what do you do when randy GnPs Toneys face off?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> At this time, I think Anderson is deserving of a title shot at LHW. He has proved that he can take people at that weight class, and he is also undefeated in the UFC regardless of how good or bad his performances were.
> 
> At this point, there is no one in the LHW division who deserves it, that is why even Anderson's name even comes up. I mean, who you going to put in there? Couture? All the top competition are basically coming off losses expect for Rashad. Unless you want to throw Jon "Bones" Jones in the mix.


No one deserves to fight for the title, that's exactly why Anderson's name comes up, because he's as useless of a contender (rank wise) as any other LHW guy out there. 

My post was responding to the guy saying that Anderson deserves a title shot, which clearly he does not, he's no better than Randy or Jones right now as far as a title shot goes. He has only 1 ranked win at LHW, he does not deserve a shot at the LHW title for having 1 ranked win in the divison.

Anderson doesn't deserve it, neither does Jones yet or Randy.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> No one deserves to fight for the title, that's exactly why Anderson's name comes up, because he's as useless of a contender (rank wise) as any other LHW guy out there.
> 
> My post was responding to the guy saying that Anderson deserves a title shot, which clearly he does not, he's no better than Randy or Jones right now as far as a title shot goes.
> 
> Anderson doesn't deserve it, neither does Jones yet or Randy.


Ok, maybe saying "deserving" was a wrong word for this debate, There have been many cases where we have seen fighters get a shot who havent deserved it, the last couple years has been filled with this.

Lets use the word 'Candidate'. Anderson is the best candidate for a shot at the title.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

whats wrong with shogun, and why is this just now out if his fight was a month ago?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Shogun tore his ACL. I think Rashad deserves a title shot. So is it fair to him to have to wait 11 months to fight? I think you have to come up with your best fighter in the division to face him, because Rashad has earned it. So I say Machida's wins before his loss to Shogun, give him the leg up on everyone else. All that said I wouldn't be surprised if Couture gets it.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nobody knows for 100% besides Dana and Shogun's camp what exactly his injury is, every news article I've seen has said it's "speculative" and they are not positive it is a re-torn ACL. Most people assume it's his ACL considering he has torn it twice in the past but I'm being cautious because the articles and reports arent taking this as a serious injury and a torn ACL for the 3rd time would be as serious an injury an athlete can have.


----------



## punishmentgrrl (Jun 12, 2010)

Ahh, give it to Silva. Why not?


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

MrObjective said:


> I wouldn't say Rashad doesn't deserve the title shot, especially after beating Thiago Silva and Rampage (he probably lost/tied one round in those two fights), he ate Thiago's ridiculous jab a few times showing an incredible chin and threw him around for two rounds, he beat Rampage in GSP fashion and a promise from Dana White for the title.
> 
> But hellz ya Anderson Silva VS Rashad Evans - it'd be about time, probably the worst possible match-up for Anderson though, still NO ONE deserves a shot at LHW more than Anderson, and I want to see 5 rounds for an interim belt.


Incredible chin?He got dropped in the third round by an extremely tired Thiago same thing happened with Rampage. Rashad doesn't deserve it especially after he held the title just last year.

The ridiculous thing is how Anderson gets a bad rep for"not wanting to fight" yet Rashad gets love by laying on his opponent and thats seen as"controling the fight". The same can be said about BJJ guys wanting to be on their backs but that doesn't get scored by judges....why?Isn't that technically controlling the fight in the eyes of a BJJ expert?

Anyways Anderson vs Rashad is a must


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> Ok, maybe saying "deserving" was a wrong word for this debate, There have been many cases where we have seen fighters get a shot who havent deserved it, the last couple years has been filled with this.
> 
> Lets use the word 'Candidate'. Anderson is the best candidate for a shot at the title.


I agree, deserve is the wrong word. 

As for the best candidate, that's up for debate. You could put Anderson there if you want, but he's still only 1 win worth mentioning in his entire LHW career. 

The whole LHW division is nothing but a giant mess right now.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

If Jonny Bones Jones wins this next one than I think he's ready for anything...

Now I'm not saying that I beleive that he'd win. But I do think that he is ready to compete at the next level... including an interim title shot.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Sousa said:


> Incredible chin?He got dropped in the third round by an extremely tired Thiago same thing happened with Rampage. Rashad doesn't deserve it especially after he held the title just last year.
> 
> The ridiculous thing is how Anderson gets a bad rep for"not wanting to fight" yet Rashad gets love by laying on his opponent and thats seen as"controling the fight". *The same can be said about BJJ guys wanting to be on their backs but that doesn't get scored by judges....why?Isn't that technically controlling the fight in the eyes of a BJJ expert?*
> 
> Anyways Anderson vs Rashad is a must


Wait a second... Rashad doesn't deserve a title shot? And he has a weak chin because he got rocked by 2 heavy handed top fighters?

Rashad gets love on these forums and Anderson is hated? Where is this stuff happening here?!?!?

The bolded, I kinda agree with you on. I just wish some of that negativity you hold for Rashad would lighten up a lil.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

They need to set up a tournament until Shogun gets healthy.

Rampage vs Machida
Bader vs Nog
Forrest vs Jones
Liddell vs Franklin
T Silva vs Brillz
Diabate vs Belfort
A Silva vs Evans
and uhhh

Ortiz vs Vera

sure, why not?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> They need to set up a tournament until Shogun gets healthy.
> 
> Rampage vs Machida
> Bader vs Nog
> ...



A UFC LHW tourney would be absolutly sick...


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> Here's why it can be Liddell... Machida and Rampage are coming off of losses, Jone Jones probably wont fight Rashad, Forrest only has a one win streak, other people who have strung together more than one win don't have the big name recognition (for example lil nog, or bader). Therefore, if Chuck wins, and they are looking for an opponent, *he may be gifted the title shot*.


kinda the way shogun was the first fight against machida imo in my opinion


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SUR1109 said:


> kinda the way shogun was the first fight against machida imo in my opinion


Uh oh... I sense a Shogun argument coming.

*Runs to get you a flame suit*

:thumb02:


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Uh oh... I sense a Shogun argument coming.
> 
> *Runs to get you a flame suit*
> 
> :thumb02:


haha its all good but really at tht time wat had he really done? KO chuck


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

God I hate that everyone is righting off the janitor. Vlad is a legit LHW with only a few losses to the top of the top, Jones next fight is no gimmie.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> They need to set up a tournament until Shogun gets healthy.
> 
> Rampage vs Machida
> Bader vs Nog
> ...


I'd like to see a tourney, but isn't Evans supposed to get a title shot because he beat Page? If so, I'd like to see him square off with Silva.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Shogun is already training full time. He was only supposed to be out 4-5 weeks after the surgery which was days after Lyoto vs Rua II. How long ago was that?



And if Bones gets beat by Vlad that'll derail his hype harder than Duffee's imo. But let's not fool ourselves, Jones has an okay win over Bonnar and a good win over Vera, he'd get exposed pretty bad by the elites in Lyoto and Rua and who knows how he matches up against Thiago Silva, Forrest Griffin, Rashad, Rampage, etc. Those guys sit atop the division right now and he hasn't faced anyone near that level.



Rua will fight Rashad probably in fall and when Shogun does to Rashad what Lyoto did to him, I can see a potential Forrest rematch if Forrest beats Nog, or a Nog match if vice-versa. A lot of people are writing Nog off but I believe he just didn't think Brilz to be at all game. In the third round he realized he was in a fight and he dominated.



Besides that who is there? LHW is a mess especially with the recent Jardine/Hamill fight, Couture digressing into a sideshow matchup, Thiago Silva's two losses, Rampage's recent beatdown, Machida's recent beatdown, Jone's untested ability, Franklin slowly emerging, and all the other factors.


How about:


Rua-Rashad

Thiago Silva-Franklin (Thiago is facing Boetsch though)

Nog-Griffin

Machida-Rampage

Jardine vs Brilz

Hamill vs Vera 

Jones vs Bader (derailing one too early?)

Vlad vs Boetsch II




edit: Cyrille vs Belfort gives me goosebumps but Belfort is officially a 185lber now. Maybe Cyrille vs Silva 205 match if Silva moves up permanently.


----------

